# 7MM 08 Load Update



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been several years since I last posted favorite hunting loads on this website. However, now shooting in 1,000 yd long range class and whipping those pesky 6mm boys and the entrenched .308 shooters I shut several people up this weekend shooting Midway's Blemish Bullets out to 1,000 yds. ... .284 cal Midway repackaged 139 grain bullets and H 4895 powder ( 41.5 grs ) Winchester Large Rifle Standard Primers. Bullet seating to the bottom cannelure ring, velocity 2832 fps
The target is a Black Powder Steel sillouette...we wanted the white ring for bullet hits.
My other hot weather load is Varget ( 43.0 grs ) Hornady SST Bullet length also to the bottom Cannelure Ring velocity 2789 fps


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty STRONG!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Not bad! There is nothing wrong with a 7-08. It has a good parent. Nice high BC bullet selection too. Less then 1MOA at 1K isn't bad at all. Keep it up.
xdeano


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

I just get fed up with all that wildcat 6.5 mm blah blah blah

Then there's the 308 cal guys with " Man you need at least 175 gr bullets "
and the worst block heads are the PALMA guys with 155 gr bullets and you can only use a 308 to be consiustent at a 1,000 yds

What ever happened to men who could shoot a 30-06 or a 7MM 08 ?

I will be posting the video of the 139 gr on You Tube within the week

Keep up the faith , learn to shoot and then let 'er rip !


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ever tried the 162 amax they are quite slippery. Have seen some awsome results from the 7mm-08 with those. I still want a 6.5 though. It still comes back to its not the bow but the indian. Proves you are a hell of a shot nice work.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

I've posted several videos on You Tube and the links to the 2 videos. The 7mm 08 is suing 162 AMAXS and 160 Sierra's
I've even gone up to 168 gr ( Bergers included ) and 175 Sierra MatchKings.






My barrel will last up to approximately 5,000 rounds.

I can load from the low 270 cal tables up to the 180 gr .308 tables...Why on earth would I want to buy a caliber where in less than 1500 rounds I have to replace the barrel ? and I can still shoot the same grain bullets and velocities as the 6.5 mm's .

Like I told my son , A car is still just a car , why the hell would I want a computer in it ?

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I own a 7mm-08 and have taken lots of deer, coyotes, a bear and a moose with it. I like the 139 gr hornady interlocks in mine with a charge of IMR 4350


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

My shooting buddy and I just finished shooting Midway repackaged 139 Gr Spitzer Blems and Hornady 139 gr SST's out to 1,000 yds. Two powders used H 4895 ( Non Temp Sensitive ) and Varget ( non Temp sensitive )
Best Blem group A to B = 7 " and A to C = 3 "
Pic is posted
Best real kill shot...West Texas antelope at 725 yds 139 gr SST


----------

